# Front Headphone Jack Won't Work?



## NDS525 (Apr 6, 2009)

My Front Headphone Jack won't play sound through my headphones?

-I know my headphones work b/c when I try to plug it into the Back Headphone Jack they work.
-I know the Front Headphone Jack works b/c it detects the headphones.
-It just won't play sound through the headphones.
-The computer isn't muted and it's an XP HP Pavillion a1530n. Here's the specs... 

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c00674957&lc=en&cc=us&dlc .

What can I do?

(If this is in the wrong section, sorry.)


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi!!!

What are your settings in the audio mixer properties? Check those out and see if there is a “disable rear output” when front connection is detected. It’s worded something like that and varies from system to system. 

If nothing else, maybe a few screen shots of your mixer program?

Also, I believe on some systems, the front jack can detect something attached, but can be disable via jumper to not play sound on the front jack.

Thanks!


----------

